# General > Book & Author Requests >  Da Vinci Code

## Akhil

Can anyone kindly send the link to the pdf for Da Vinci Code asap.

I think me it one of the best books i have ever read.

----------


## ajoe

can you say "illegal" and "library"?

----------


## Jay

Hey ajoe, welcome back  :Wave:

----------


## Sitaram

I imagine that a pdf version of Da Vinci Code is availble, but not for free... you have to pay... and whatever is availble, you may locate it with a little prayer to lord google.com

"Dear google, thou art so frugle, hallowed be thy domain."

----------


## subterranean

LOL...I don't want to be called as someone who contributes in an act of criminal, but there's another post in other thread where its poster said you can email him/her if you want the pdf copy..Search and you might get lucky..

----------


## marsupalamy85

Can Some1 Send the ebook to me as soon as possible plz....................
here my email [email protected]

----------


## Logos

This published work of fiction by Dan Brown is protected by U.S. copywrite laws! geeze.

----------


## pandya_aditi

http://www.nalanda.nitc.ac.in/resour...chapter10.html

----------


## Wirhe

It's available for free if you know where to look for. After all, US copyrights are not allmighty and the net should be free.

----------

